# Repairing a Game & Watch Screen.



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 12, 2010)

Alright, so after finding my Dad's old Game & Watch, I got some batteries and tried it out. Nothing shows on screen, and I can't hear any sound. So I cracked it open.
The back looked fine. Although the wire connecting the speaker might be broken, I know how to fix this.
On the front however, there was the frame for the colour spots (I got Octopus, so it's the frame with the treasure chest and such) and a tinted frame (Probably to make it darker). Then underneath the glass casing on the circuit board, there was this silver thing the same size as the 2 frames that just slided out. I though this was a bit odd. Should it be sliding out? Or is meant to be attached to the glass?

I would post pics, but ATM, my internet is capped.


----------



## olliepop2000 (Jun 12, 2010)

You could just resize the pics to 640x480 before uploading.


----------



## retrogamefan (Jun 12, 2010)

@8BitWalugi
As a collector of original Nintendo Game&Watch's, I have opened many, many of them. Make sure you are using 2 x LR43 batteries for Octopus and check that the 'top' of the 2 battery terminals aren't bent as they can become bent out of place over time.
Yes, the silver backing *IS* supposed to slide out. When you put the G&W back together, make sure that the colour template filter, polarised/tint filter and silver backing are replaced the right way up.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 12, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> @8BitWalugi
> As a collector of original Nintendo Game&Watch's, I have opened many, many of them. Make sure you are using 2 x LR43 batteries for Octopus and check that the 'top' of the 2 battery terminals aren't bent as they can become bent out of place over time.
> Yes, the silver backing *IS* supposed to slide out. When you put the G&W back together, make sure that the colour template filter, polarised/tint filter and silver backing are replaced the right way up.



Ah. Thank you for the reply. I am currently uploading my pictures.

Link: http://img821.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=hni0057.jpg

Pics 10 and 11 are of this weird black rubber thing that fell out. I still don't know where it's meant to go.
The closeups of the silver thing is on the back. There are these marks probably left there by the chip it covers.

Oh yeah, the pictures are backwards on Image Shack. So start with pic 13 and work your way backwards.


----------



## retrogamefan (Jun 15, 2010)

From looking at your pics, it seems like the top battery terminal is bent. It should look like the bottom one. Use a flathead screwdriver tip to bend it back into place. Also, try holding the batteries with your fingers and wiggling the batteries to see if you get any sprites on the screen. I couldn't notice any marks on the reflective silver backing but that might be because of the flash. If there is a 'ring' on the right side up of the silver backing, it is commonly due to moisture damage.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 21, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> From looking at your pics, it seems like the top battery terminal is bent. It should look like the bottom one. Use a flathead screwdriver tip to bend it back into place. Also, try holding the batteries with your fingers and wiggling the batteries to see if you get any sprites on the screen. I couldn't notice any marks on the reflective silver backing but that might be because of the flash. If there is a 'ring' on the right side up of the silver backing, it is commonly due to moisture damage.



Hmm... in this pic


Spoiler











You can see a mark slightly above the line. Should I clean those marks with a cloth? Like a glasses cloth?


And in this picture:


Spoiler










That shows the prongs. Could you specify what you mean?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 24, 2010)

Wait! I just bought new batteries for it, and now it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: NEVER MIND THE QUESTION, JUST FOUND OUT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


But, some of the images are a little faded. What could the cause be?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 24, 2010)

So, you only had to put new batteries into it?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 25, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> So, you only had to put new batteries into it?


Pretty much, but now some of the images are faded. How do I go about fixing that?


----------

